

Ask HN: Which Has Better Tech Scene - Baltimore Vs DC Vs VA? - davidsmith8900

Please which one is better?
======
rodw
I can't say I'm particularly plugged-in to the DC-area startup scene, but
there seem to be some fairly localized pockets of activity (in the Herdon VA
area, parts of the District, Silver Spring MD, etc.)

If you are interested in living relatively cheaply and working most of the
time, you might look into the area around Dulles, but you won't have all the
amenities you might expect from an urban area (little or no public
transportation, limited walkability, relative homogeneity, etc.) but you could
certainly drive to a nearby strip-mall to work at a pleasant enough coffee
shop or to a moderately isolated office park to work in your rented office
space.

On slight tangential note there is a DC-area HN meetup group
([http://hackernewsdc.org/](http://hackernewsdc.org/)).

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Thank you so much rodw for that link. I really appreciate it. I'll check it
out.

~~~
skram
Yup, Dulles is definitely less costly than on-Metro living. If you go with VA,
check out [http://www.cit.org/](http://www.cit.org/).

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Okay, skram I will check out this website as well. Have A Good Friday &
Great Weekend.

------
skram
What are you looking for? entrepreneurial support, engineering jobs, what?

I've lived in DC and now in NoVA.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Im looking for ntrepreneurial support and funding. Is NoVA cheaper and
better than DC? Thank you for responding skram. I appreciate it.

~~~
skram
I moved to NoVA for more space and ended up paying more than I was in DC but I
wasn't looking for the cheapest place possible. Anywhere on the outskirts of
the Metro will be less expensive than downtown. If you plan on having a car,
than off-Metro might work for you. NoVA, DC, and MD all have entrepreneurial
support etc. but my unscientific observation is that MD and DC have more than
VA.. but it will depend on your sector and need. You can contact me via my HN
profile if you want to chat. I mostly dabble in the health IT sector.

~~~
davidsmith8900
Okay thank you skram. I really apprciate your time and patience. You could've
spend your time doing something else but you took the time to respond to my
question and I appreciate that.

